# Widest Reel Mower



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Hey gang - based on experience what is the widest push reel mower that is out there?

I'm guessing its the GM-1026 which has a 26inch cutting width...

I have the itch to reno more of my property but my 20inch Allett definitely won't cut it...no pun intended. I like the exercise from the walk behind so a triplex is out.

Thanks!


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

30 inches is the biggest I have seen.

http://reelmowers.net/downloads/LegacySalesBrochure.pdf


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

Which came first Peachtree Mowers or California Trimmer. That 30 inch Peachtree sure does look like the 25" Trimmer.
For some odd reason I think Peachtree and California Trimmer were one company at some point and time?


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

Allett has a couple of 34" mowers but they are around $15k


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

monsonman said:


> Allett has a couple of 34" mowers but they are around $15k


Those are built like tanks and would be a dream come true. I guess I meant to say what's the widest I can find in the used marketplace.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Allett makes a 42 inch that you can sit behind and will pull you. The regal model.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

How well can a 30" or wider mower follow complex contours? My front lawn challenges a 22" wide mower because it has lots of contours. I suspect those super-wide mowers only work well for sports field applications which are super-flat (soccer, baseball, tennis, etc.).


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

hsvtoolfool said:


> How well can a 30" or wider mower follow complex contours? My front lawn challenges a 22" wide mower because it has lots of contours. I suspect those super-wide mowers only work well for sports field applications which are super-flat (soccer, baseball, tennis, etc.).


Not well with a fixed head. Anything above 26" and you really need to be flat. Floating heads work better but you are really limited to expensive choices like the infinicut.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I like my 26" on my 20k. Wider would be awkward and the 30"+ Allets are intended to mow flat sports fields.


----------



## PNW_George (May 28, 2018)

hsvtoolfool said:


> How well can a 30" or wider mower follow complex contours? My front lawn challenges a 22" wide mower because it has lots of contours. I suspect those super-wide mowers only work well for sports field applications which are super-flat (soccer, baseball, tennis, etc.).


My lawn has a hill and contours and my 34-inch Dennis G860 works great with a couple very small issues. While I agree it would work better on a perfectly flat or slightly crowned sports field, it manages my hilly lawn just fine.

One issue is when mowing horizontally on the hill the mower will leave a slight ridgeline when making a pass on the steepest parts, which only happens on about three passes. The same thing happened with my 25-inch Locke and I'm not sure it wouldn't happen with a 20-inch reel, there would just be more of them. Mowing straight up and down the hill solves this but I like to vary my mow patterns.

The other issue is the stripe line. The grass box rides fairly low on my G860 and can lightly scuff or rub on one side of the adjacent opposite direction stripe when the mower is on a slight angle, messing up the perfect stripe line a little bit in passes. This doesn't happen without the grass box and I'm probably the only one who notices it.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

PNW_George said:


> My lawn has a hill and contours and my 34-inch Dennis G860 works great with a couple very small issues.


That's cool!

I see no problems from a simple slope, crown, or hollow provide they're not too extreme. By "complex" shapes, I mean "saddle-backs" like a Pringles snack chip. In one direction, these shapes are convex, but they're concave from another. While very pretty, they can be a pain to mow well with wide cutters. You're either bridging the concave or teetering on the convex.

My front yard has this type of 3D shenanigans. I got decent results with a light 22" Swardman by slowly mowing 45° across the crown/hollow and letting the mower roll with the changing slope. I want to try a 22" JD220-E on that area to see how it behaves.


----------

